# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Universiteti Shtetëror i Tetovës (USHT)

## babadimri

Universiteti i Tetoves eshte institucioni me i rendesishem i shqiptareve ne Maqedoni. POr tani pas hapjes se ceshtjes ne parlament per legalizim a mendoni se duhet qe te kthehen njerezit qe ndihmuan kete institucion me theks te vecante ligjeruesit qe u larguan nga procesi pa deshiren e vete.
Te gjithe ne deshirojme qe kete institucion ta shohim te shkelqeje cka thuani se duhet te bejme tani!

----------


## Vala_79

Si fillim mendoj qe rektori me njerezit e tij te largohet me deshire apo me dhune si ta doje.Vendin nuk e ka aty sepse nuk ja ka lene askush trashegimi qe te luaje me mijra fate studentesh.Pastaj kam degjuar per opcionin qe te bashkohet me universitetin e shtulit qe nuk do te ishte edhe aq ide e keqe, teke fundit ne kemi nevoje per nje institut serioz, qe ka vlera dhe mendoj se bashkimi i te 2 ketyre univerziteteve do ishte zgjidhja.Sepse mos harroni financimi i shtulit mbaron se shpejti e pastaj cdo behet me studentet....me siguri do dal edhe 1 fadil tjeter ta marr neperkemb edhe kete univerzitet edhe ne fund do kesh sdi sa gjenerata studentesh qe sdo jene askund per sa i perket diplomave.
......

----------


## As^Dibrane

Me mire do ishte njeher te sillen ligjerues te denje pasi mendoj se keto vitet e fundit me deshiren e dikujt apo jo ka nje kuader teper te dobet, nuk vazhdohet gjithmon duke tentuar te nxjerish studente ne numer se me rendesi eshte qe ata qe te dalin te diplomuar ti caktojne nivelit intelektual qe u takon ne te vertet. Sa per idene per tu bashkuar me Shtulin nuk do ishte keq.

----------


## babadimri

Pajtohem me ju plotesisht. Mendoj se Universitetet tona ne Tetove eksistojne tani duhet gjetur forma, menyra dhe mundesia per te mbijetuar i tetoves apo i shtulit.
Sa i perket nivelit te ligjerimit ne Unievsritet te tetoves banda e kapo bandidtit Fadil Sulejmani (i gradur ne dr ne kohen e Papovicit) pa hezitim e ka shkaterruar kete institucion. Fadil Sulejmani pa u larguar ska refoirma ne Universitet te Tetoves dhe as qe mund te diskutohet per nje bashkepunim te mirefillte ne mes Universiteteve shqiptare. Por ne qytetaret duhet te jemi ata te cilet do ta heqim faqe kete njeri qe po na e demton nje proces te rendesishem
pajtohem me ju ne te gjitha keto por me thuani si tia bejme kur edhe njerezit qe moren persiper te mbrojne Universitetin e Tetoves kane kaluar ne anen e fadil Sulejamanit.

----------


## Studenti-Te

Ne Universitetin e Tetoves deshiroj teje mase te behet nje ndryshim i madh qe nga kulmi e deri te temeli.
Por Une si studenet qe ndjek situaten politike te ketij instuticoni (privat) eshte nje mjreim i madh per te gjith ne, Kush eshte ai i cili do te filloj nje gje qe te shkatroj te gjith strukturen shpirtkeqe te ketij instuticioni?
Si duket askush prej neve nuk mer guxim te bej nje hap te till.
Dhe me e keqeja qe eshte duke bere kan hyre edhe te tjere qe bejn prone te tyre objekte dhe do te ngelen trashigimi te tere gjenerates familjare, thjeshte nje interest paster personal.
Nuk e dij se sa keni njohuri apo sa i ndjekni po ju kisha lutur qe te beni nje vizit dhe te shikoni se c'behet aty?

me shum heren tjeter me kaploi nje nervoz  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## babadimri

banda e fadil Sulejmanit i cili po e luan lojen e huaj kaloi. tanime Ut-ja do te legalizohet dhe besoj se klyshet e tij dhe ai do te ikin sepse do ti rrezojme me revolucion. Fundja nje grup injorantesh te na marrin neper kembe nje institucion nacional me te vertete ska kuptim.
pershendetje te gjitheve dhe Urime legalizimi i UT-se tani kemi pune me banditin fadil dhe me hajnat e vegjel rreth tij/ me vjen keq qe do njerez ne emer te luftes dhe gjakut te derhudr po bejne bisnes me Yt-ne

----------


## xhemali

Poqese ju duket bande, Fadili me bashkepuntret e vete ju ose nuk jeni me realitetin e sodit, ose jeni nga ata te cilet nuk e perkrahni UT. Do ta merja si fakt deklaraten e z. Fadilit. ZYRTARIZIMI I UT. DORHEQJA IME. Eshte mendimi im qe me me rendesi eshte zyrtarizimi se sa personat qe do ta udheheqin kete institucion . Ju ndoshta kerkoni ndonje person ideal per udheheqje, por nuk do te kete kure. Faktor kryesor per rrealizim te nje projekti  te madh kombetar eshte faktori koh. cilin person do ta takoje ajo kohe nuk eshte me rendesi. Ndoshta personat e pare do te meritojne qe tju ngrihen permendore,ose ne librat e historise do ti hasim mu ata emra qe njehere i shajme i etiketojme sipas disponimit ton ditore, po c'te bejme te tillet jane ata qe bejne dicka dhe do ti mbajme mend une e ti dhe gjith te tjeret ,kurse une e ti do ti shkruajme njeritjetrit do ti permendim emrat te cilet kane merita per ti permend . dikush do ti shaj dikush do ti perkrah, po me rendesi eshte qe UT te jete ai kulac qe u takon shqiptareve.

----------


## DriniM

Më vjen mirë që më së fundi erdhi dita që edhe Univerziteti i Tetovës të legalizohet .

Por më çudit mjerimi i disave që mu themeluesin e këtij Univerziteti ta quan bandit e kolegët e tij bandë dhe injorantë ,dhe se dashka me na bërë edhe revolucion .O zot o zot .
Disa akoma sikur duket e shohin në ëndër me sy çelë lenin .
Edhe po thua pa pikë ndërgjegjëja që Prof. Fadili luan punën e huaj .Punën e huaj e luajtka Prof. Fadil përse i përmbahet kontratës të lidhur me të gjithë qytetarët Shqiptar që të kenë Univerzitetin e vetë Shqiptar ??!!!
Po cili mëkëmbës të thot që të hapish Univerzitet more .
Po leni more këta budallaki më se latë nam .

O Zot ,jep atje ku ka nevojë !

Ata dhe mund të kenë fajet e tyre ,se njeri perfekt nuk ka kërkundi ,por jo që tiu mohoet mundi .
Por mbi të gjitha është këmbëngultësia e tyre ( që ti i quan bandë e injorantë ) dhe studentëve tonë të mrekullueshëm që nuk iu shkoqën për asnjë moment këtij  Univerziteti ,me gjithë atë propagandë kuqaloshe, sllave e europjane ,që e pollën edhe një univerzitet fazadë të shtulit . 
Dhe ja që së fundi dhe detyruan  maqedonët të ulen në gjuj .

Normalisht që ky Univerzitet do ketë freskim me kuadra përpkatëse për ngritje të suksesit .

Nëse një ditë ,do vinte deri te emërtimi i këtij Univerziteti ,unë kisha propozuar pikërisht emrin e themeluesit të Univerzitetit ashtu siç bëjnë të gjithë njerzit e qytetëruar dhe fakulltetet me emrin e profesorëve ligjerues të parë dhe fakulltetit të drejtësisë ia kisha ngjitur emrin e Dëshmorit të këtij Univerziteti .

----------


## xhemali

URIME PER UNIVERZITETIN E TETOVES. Deshira ime u realizua para 10 viteve por tash u kurorizua me zyrtarizimin e tije. Ky ishte plan rreal i popullit shqiptare ketu ne maqedoni. U.ej.l ishte nje maske e cila duhej ta zhduk UT-ne , por ne kete rast populli dhe udheheqesit e ketij institucioni ishin me te pjekur e me te vendosur, dhe ja sot eshte shum i shendoshe,i forte dhe rrealitet ne kete qiell te tokes tone. 
Do te jap nje arsyetim pse thash se kete here ishin me te pjekur dhe te vendosur.
Atehere kur u hap UT, idene e VANDER SHTULLIT ua propozuan atyre te prosperitetit, mirepo ata nuk e pranuan se e kishin UT-ne. 
Keta te pdsh-se me emrin e UT-se erdhen ne pushtet per tia kthyer shpinen menjehere dhe donin qe ta shfarosnin me hapjen e uejl-it. 
Keta te tretet te bdi-se thane se do ta legalizojme dhe u be ne kohen e tyre. POR?
UT-ne e beri populli,ketij do ti sherbeje.
UT u be se ishte projekt kombetar dhe i drejte.    
Tash pune te mbar  per ardhmerin ton.

----------


## xhemali

Pak  personit  ,, STUDENTI-TE''. Cdoher cka ke nuk te mjafton dhe kerkon te besh ndryshime. Pasi jeta ec dhe zhvillohet do te kete ndryshime. Sa i perket se eshte privat nuk ke te drejte,sepse ate e ka finaansuar populli, dhe koha e tregoi.  
     Ky nuk eshte mjerim, pore nje drit qe vin duke u rritur cdo dite e me shum ose si thot populli: sot i bie tupanit, neser do ta degjosh zerin.
    Personat te cilet mendon se uzurpojne UT, nuk jane uzurpator te UT, ata mund te uzurpojne objekte ,godina . UT  eshte i studenteve.

----------


## StormAngel

E vetmja rrugedalje eshte edhe legalizimi i fakulteteve tjera qe ngelen jashte sistemit pas ligjit per legalizim te UT-se.
Kjo normal pasi te behet profesionalizimi maksimal i ketyre fakulteteve. :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje lajm ne lidhje me arsimin ne Maqedoni:

Ministria e Arsimit eviton problemin që kishte vitin e kaluar   

 Ditarët në shkolla, para arsimtarëve dhe nxënësve 

  Prej gjithsejt 10.833 ditarë, Rushiti,këshilltar i Ministrit,thotë se 7.204 janë për paralelet në gjuhën maqedone, 3.287 për ato shqipe, 312 për ato në gjuhën turke dhe 30 për paralelet në gjuhën serbe.

Ndërkaq, për shkollat e mesme janë botuar 3254 edhe atë, siç nënvizoi, Agim Rushiti, 2589 ditarë në gjuhën maqedone, 628 në gjuhën shqipe dhe 37 në gjuhën turke 

  Ditarët për shkollat fillore dhe të mesme, për herë të parë, krahasuar me katër vitet e kaluara, janë gati që prej 10 gushtit të këtij viti. Ata tani më janë shpërndarë në shkollat qendrore dhe gjithsesi se para një shtatorit ditarët do të jenë edhe në shkollat periferike, këtë e bëri të ditur kështilltari i ministrit të arsimit, Agim Rushiti.

  Kjo çështje viteve të kaluara ka qenë problem i madh,ngaqë nuk arrihej që në kohë shkollat t'i fitojnë ditarët. Madje, disa shkolla të fshatrave më të largët thuajse deri në gjysëmvjetorin e parë mbeteshin pa ditarë,ndërkaq profesorët dhe arsimtarët evidencat e tyre dhe të nxënësve detyroheshin t'i mbajnë nëpër "fletoret personale". Nga ana tjetër,shumë shkolla fajësonin Ministrinë e Arsimit pse nuk arrinë në kohë që t'i sigurojë shkollat me dokumentacionin e duhur.

Sivjet  ky problem është evituar tërësisht, për shkak të azhuritetit të Ministrisë së Arsimit. Se si u arrit që këtë vit ditarët të jenë gati, para një shtatori, kur siç përmendëm më lart, në katër vitet e fundit  ishte një problem për të gjitha shkollat fillore dhe të mesme, meqë botoheshin shumë vonë?

Rushiti, thotë se këtë vit tenderin e ka fituar shtypshkronja "Kiro Dandarot", e cila ka ofruar kushte më të volitshme dhe kualitet më të lartë. Tenderi në fjalë është ndarë më 22 korrik të këtij viti dhe ka kushtuar 5.549.750 denarë edhe atë për 10.833 ditarë, 1431 libra kryesorë për shkollat fillore, të mesme dhe për grupet parashkollore, si dhe 752 libra kryesore për provimin përfundimtar-maturën.

  Prej gjithsejt 10.833 ditarë, Rushiti  thotë se 7.204  janë për paralelet në gjuhën maqedone, 3.287 për ato shqipe, 312 për ato në gjuhën turke dhe 30 për paralelet në gjuhën serbe.

Ndërkaq, për shkollat e mesme janë botuar 3254, edhe ate, siç nënvizoi, Agim Rushiti, 2589 ditarë në gjuhën maqedone, 628 në gjuhën shqipe dhe 37 në gjuhën turke. 

   Duhet cekur edhe një sukses të Ministrisë së Arsimit, ku programi mësimor për vitin e katërt që do të startojë sivjet, është kryer edhe ate që nga dhjetori i vitit të kaluar(2003). Rushiti  thekson se këtë vit të gjithë nxënësit e vitit të tretë dhe të katërt të gjimnazit të cilët do të punojnë me programet e reja mësimore, tekstet shkollore do të mund t'i gjenë në të gjitha libraritë.

S. SALIU

----------


## StormAngel

Formimi i organeve në Universitetin Shtetëror të Tetovës  

 Pas përzgjedhjes së ligjëruesve, pritet konstituimi i Senatit

Sipas statutit, çdo fakultet do të ketë me nga dy përfaqësues të vet në Senatin e UT-së. Tashmë janë zgjedhur me nga tre profesorëve dhe bashkëpunëtorë për çdo fakultet të vitit të parë dhe të dytë, kurse në vijim është përzgjedhja e kuadrove për vitin e tretë dhe të katërt, që do të pranohen me kontratë në vepër. Afati i dytë i regjistrimit në UT përfundon më 16 shtator, kurse do të ketë edhe afat të tretë.

    Pas zyrtarizimit të Universitetit të Tetovës (UT), që do të financohet nga shteti, në këtë institucion të arsimit sipëror filluan përgatitjet për pranimin e kuadrove të reja mësimore, si dhe për konstituimin e organeve të tij, si senati, rektorati etj., që duhet të fillojnë së funksionuari me fillimin e vitit të ri akademik. Këtu kanë konkurruar për mësimdhënie të gjithë personat që kanë tituj shkencorë, kurse përzgjedhjen e kuadrove e ka bërë  Komisioni amë pranë UT-së.

    Sigurimi i kuadrove mësimore për vitet e para dhe të dyta tashmë është bërë, me përzgjedhjen e profesorëve dhe bashkëpunëtorëve konform ligjit ekzistues, ndonëse konkursi mbetet i hapur, kurse për vitin e tretë dhe të katërt do të angazhohen profesorë me kontratë në vepër, që të plotësohen të gjitha vitet akademike, thotë rektori i UT-së, Nexhbedin Beadini.

    Deri në formimin e organeve universitare, në UT kanë funksionuar Komisioni amë për zyrtarizimin e universitetit dhe Trupi koordinues që merret me mbarëvajtjen e procesit mësimor, kurse kuadrot e zgjedhura në cilësinë e profesorit dhe të bashkëpunëtorit, për secilin program studimor, do t'i formojnë këshillat mësimore-shkencore të secilit fakultet. Sipas statutit tashmë të definuar, çdo fakultet do të ketë nga dy përfaqësues në Senatin e UT-së, kurse në të do të inkorporohen edhe me nga dy përfaqësues të studentëve dhe dy të tjerë të jashtëm. Pas miratimit të statutit nga ana e Senatit, do të konstituohen edhe organet e tjera të UT-së, të cilat duhet të funksionojnë që nga fillimi i vitit të ri akademik.

    Në anën tjetër, në UT vazhdon pranimi i studentëve të rinj në këtë vit akademik, që pritet të zgjasë deri më 16 shtator. Mësohet se në këtë  institucion parashihet aplikimi edhe i afatit të tretë të regjistrimit, që do të mbahet prej 21-28 shtator, për shkak të interesimit të shtuar për regjistrim në këtë universitet. 

    Në këtë vit akademik numri i të interesuarve për regjistrim ka qenë shumë më i madh, për çka ka ndikuar edhe zyrtarizimi i UT-së, thotë rektori Beadini, duke shtuar se degët më atraktive kanë qenë në Fakultetin Juridik, atë Ekonomik, psikologjia, gjuha angleze etj., ndonëse nuk ka munguar interesimi edhe për degët e tjera. Sivjet do të fillojë punën edhe Fakulteti Politeknik, me dy drejtime, ku po ashtu janë paraqitur mjaft kandidatë, kështu që pritet të plotësohet numri i paraparë i studentëve në UT.

A. Arsllani

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe ish rektori ne konkurs?!    

 Se nderrojne koherat po deshmohet edhe ne rrjedhat me te reja ne Universitetin tash me te zyrtarizuar te Tetoves, ku sivjet ishte aq i madh interesimi i studenteve per t'u regjistruar, sa qe shume prej atyre qe deshen te regjistrohen, per shkak te mosplotesimit te kushteve nuk e realizuan kete deshire.  
. 
Interesimi ishte i madh edhe per punesimin e shume profesoreve, me tituj te duhur dhe te domosdoshem, pothuajse per te gjitha vendet e punes, qofshin ligjerues, udheheqes te fakulteteve, katedrave etj. Edhe vonesa e shpalljes se listes se atyre qe duhej te ligjerojne ne fakultetet e Universitetit te Tetoves, sic u ''zhagit'' vetem e vetem pse numri i kandidateve ishte shume me i madh se me pare, ndersa kriteret per t'u pranuar kane
ndryshuar dukshem nga me pare. Por ajo qe do ta thone shumica e te informuarve ne kete Universitet, eshte fakti se per here te pare ne kete universitet, sipas
konkursit te shpallur, eshte paraqitur per t'u pranuar ne pune edhe themeluesi dhe kreatori i te gjitha ecurive qe nga themelimi e deri ne zyrtarizimin e UT-se, Prof. Dr. Fadil Sulejmani, i cili nga pushteti maqedonas dhe obskurantistet e arsimit siperor ne
gjuhen shqipe, u denua edhe me burgim. Prof. Dr. Fadil Sulejmani, konkuroi sivjet te ligjeroje ne Fakultetin e Gjuhes dhe Letersise Shqipe dhe meqe i ka plotesuar
kushtet per lendet qe jane shpallur ne konkurs, eshte pranuar te ligjeroje. Keto jane kohera te reja, jane vene rregulla te reja te ''lojes'' dhe nenkuptohet se secili edhe duhet t'iu pershtatet. Fadili e ka kuptuar mire kete gje dhe si nje kuader qe ka nevoje cdo institucion i larte arsimor, ka konkuruar dhe me kete pranim do te jene ne dobi te gjithe ne Universitetin e Tetoves.

----------


## GL_Branch

A eshte e vertete se viti ne Uni. e Tetoves kushton 2500 euro, per studentat tash qe rregjistrohen, une kam ndegju nga shume veta...............ka dikush INFO.............

----------


## StormAngel

> A eshte e vertete se viti ne Uni. e Tetoves kushton 2500 euro, per studentat tash qe rregjistrohen, une kam ndegju nga shume veta...............ka dikush INFO.............


Jo.
Viti ne Univerzitetin e Tetoves kushton perafersisht 500 euro(varion kjo sume prej 400 deri 600 maks ne varesi nga fakulteti cilin zgjedh). Dmth 250 euro per semester,ndersa tek Univerziteti i Europes Juglindore viti kushton 1000 euro (kjo sume varion prej 1000 deri me 1500 euro varesisht nga fakultetit cilin zgjedh).
Keto suma jane per studente te rregullt,studentet me korespodence paguajne pak me shume.

----------


## StormAngel

Hiqen dilemat per Fakultetin e kultures fizike ne UT: Fizkultura shenderrohet ne dege te Shkencave Humane    

 Definitivisht fakulteti i kultures fizike nuk transferohet ne Shkup, por do te funksionoje si dege e Fakultetit te Shkencave Humane dhe Artit ne kuader te UT-se, thote rektori Nexhbedin Beadini   
Eshte tashme pune e kryer qe Fakulteti i Kultures Fizike, i cili nuk ishte perfshire ne zyrtarizim, do te vazhdoje punen ne Universitetin e Tetoves (UT), si dege e Fakultetit te Shkencave Humane, ka deklaruar rektori Nexhbedin Beadini, nderkohe qe po behen perpjekje qe edhe fakultetet e tjera qe kane mbetur pa u perfshire ne zyrtarizim, me procedure te rregullt ligjore te futen brenda ketij universiteti. Kesisoj zgjidhet problemi i Fakultetit te kultures fizike, kurse me kete hiqen edhe dilemat nese ky fakultet duhet te transferohet dhe te funksionoje ne kuader te universitetit "Shen Cirili dhe Metodi" ne Shkup.
    Pas zyrtarizimit te UT-se, me pese fakultete, ne kuader te tyre eshte perfshire pjesa dermuese e degeve te fakulteteve qe mbeten jashte procedure. Tash behen perpjekje qe te gjendet zgjidhje edhe per ato dege qe kane mbetur jashte procesit te zyrtarizimit, por kjo nuk do ta perjashtoje proceduren ligjore, thote rektori Beadini. 
    "Tashme UT ka statutin e ri, me te cilin eshte lene hapesire qe ky universitet edhe ne te ardhmen te zgjerohet me dege, fakultete, institute etj., me cka do te zgjidhet problemi edhe i atyre studenteve qe nuk jane perfshire ne kuader te zyrtarizimit te UT-se", thekson Beadini, duke rikonfirmuar vendimin me te cilin Fakulteti i kultures fizike do te funksionoje si dege e Fakultet te Shkencave Humane dhe Artit.
    Dihet se studentet e Fakultetit te Kultures Fizike nga fundi i vitit te kaluar akademik bene protesta qe fakulteti i tyre mos te transferohet ne Shkup, kurse themeluesi i ketij fakulteti, prof. dr. Miftar Zyberi edhe tash eshte kategorik ne qendrimin qe ky fakultet me cdo kusht duhet ta ruaje statusin e vet.

Nga:
 A. Arsllani

----------


## StormAngel

Nese nuk i bejne pagesat e participimit ne UT: Studentet e pranuar mund ta humbin te drejten e indeksit    

 Te gjithe studentet qe jane pranuar ne afatin e pare dhe te dyte duhet t'i inkasojne mjetet e parapara per semestrin e pare, ne te kunderten do te konsiderohen se kane braktisur studimet  
Te gjithe kandidatet e pranuar ne Universitetin e Tetoves per vitin akademik 2004-2005, duhet te paguajne me kohe participimin per semestrin e pare, qe per secilin fakultet eshte percaktuar shuma e vecante, nese nuk deshirojne qe te perballen me probleme te regjistrimit, thone pergjegjesit e ketij institucioni te arsimit te larte.  
    "Kandidatet qe jane pranuar ne aftin e pare dhe te dyte sa me pare duhet t'i bejne pagesat e participimit te semestrit te pare, nese kete s'e kane bere deri me tash, qe te sigurojne indeksin ne fakultetin ku jane regjistruar, ne te kunderten do t'i llogarisim si kandidate qe kane hequr dore nga studimet ne UT dhe ne vend te tyre mund te pranohen studente te tjere", terheq verejtjen sekretari i pergjithshem i UT-se, Berzat Farizi.
    Ketyre diteve ka filluar afati i trete i aplikimit te dokumenteve ne kete universitet, kurse vende te lira ka ne Fakultetin e Shkencave Matematiko-Natyrore, ate Humane dhe Politeknik. Nje numer i konsiderueshem i vendeve ne fakultetet e ketij universiteti jane plotesuar qe ne afatin e pare dhe te dyte.
    "Per afatin e trete ka edhe pak vende te lira, si ne drejtimin matematike-informatike, ku kandidatet mund t'i aplikojne dokumentet, ne ate kimi-fizike dhe biologji, si dhe ne drejtimin e gjuhes gjermane, ne ate  sociologji, filozofi, kurse ka me shume vende te lira ne Qendren politeknike, ne drejtimin bioteknologji", thote sekretari Farizi.

Nga:
 A. A.

----------


## StormAngel

Per kete vit akademik ne UT: Pranohen 115 profesore dhe asistente    

 Rektorarti i UT-se transferohet ne nje objekt afer Shkolles Bujqesore ne Tetove  
Komisioni ame i Universitetit te Tetoves te marten do t'i dorezoje Ministrise se arsimit raportin per punen shtatemujore te ketij institucioni, njoftoi te henen rektori i UT-se, Nexhbedin Beadini. Sipas tij, ky komision ka mbajtur disa mbledhje, ku eshte diskutuar per pranimin e kuadrove, hapesiren mesimore dhe fillimin e vitit te ri akademik.


Sipas komisionit ne UT jane pranuar 115 profesore dhe bashkepunetore, te cilet do te ligjerojne ne kete universitet, kurse zgjedhja e tyre eshte ne mbeshtetje te kritereve dhe standardeve te Ligjit per arsim siperor. Sa i perket hapesires mesimore, komisioni ka konstatuar se ka kushte normale per zhvillimin e procesit mesimor ne objektin ekzistues, pos per Fakultetin Politeknik dhe Rektoratin e UT-se, qe do te transferohen afer objektit te Shkolles se Mesme Bujqesore ne Tetove, ndersa fakultetet e arteve do te transferohen ne lokale te ndryshme, si ne Pallatin e Kultures dhe ne Qendren sportive.


Senati i UT-se do te kete 15 anetare, prej te cileve 11 do te jene te zgjedhur nga keshillat mesimore, si dhe do te kete dy perfaqesues te Unionit te Studenteve, nje perfaqesues nderkombetar dhe nje nga universitetet e tjera te Maqedonise.

Nga:
 A. A.

----------


## StormAngel

Dje u zgjodh Senati i Universitetit te Tetoves: Lutfi Istrefi, kryetar i pare i Senatit te universitetit te trete shteteror    


 -Rektori zgjidhet te shtunen.-Senati i Universitetit do ti zbatoje parimet e arsimit te larte, parime te parapara ne magnokarten dhe ne dekleraten e Bolonjes, tha kryetari i sapozgjedhur i senatit, prof. Lutfi Istrefi  
Pas perfundimit te raportit te Komisionit Ame per zyrtarizimin e Universitetit te Tetoves, dje ne Shkup u zgjodh organi me i larte i tij, Senati, nderkaq kryetar i tij, Lutfi Istrefi, profesor i fizikes, prane Fakultetit Matematiko-Natyror.

Senati i UT-se numeron 15  te anetare, te cilet jane profesore te ketij universiteti dhe dy bashkepunetore te jashtem.

 Ky post eshte nje obligim i madh, por dhe nje kenaqesi per mua. Senati i Universitetit do ti zbatoje parimet e arsimit te larte, parime te parapara ne magnokarten dhe ne dekleraten e Bolonjes tha Istrefi pas marrjes se postit.
Anetare te tjere te senatit jane Dervish Kamberi, Reshat Qahili, Aleksandar Vikov, Miftar Memeti, Osman Kadriu, Naser Ademi, Hamit Mehmeti, Zerirja Hajrullahu, Goce Davitkovski, ndersa si perfaqesues te unionit te studenteve jane Destan Pollozhani dhe Azem Beadini.
Pritet qe ne mbledhjen e pare te Senatit, te paralajmeruar per te shtunen, te zgjidhet edhe rektori, i cili duhet te propozoje prorektoret.
Nderkaq 7 mije e peseqind studentet e UT-se, prej te cileve nje mije e peseqind brucoshe, se bashku me 150 profesore, te henen do te fillojne vitin e ri akademik, vit ky, i pari i financuar nga shteti.

Nga:
 A.D.

----------

